# Gentoo auf 3 Rechnern

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe Gentoo amd64 auf meinem PC, auf dem Laptop meiner Frau und will es auch auf einem weiteren Laptop installieren. Wie stelle ich das am gescheitesten an? Ich will die ebuilds eigentlich nur einmal kompillieren. 

Außerdem will ich das System des einen Laptop auf den anderen Laptop clonen. Der Aufwand zur späteren Systempflege soll nicht größer sein als z.B. bei der Pflege eines Ubuntu System.

----------

## Randy Andy

Flammenflitzer,

das clonen sit ja wohl nicht dein Problem, daher verstehe ich dein Post auch nicht als Frage danach. 

Ansonsten ist das vermutlich eine Frage auf die es nicht nur eine richtige Antwort gibt.

Ausserdem wissen wir nicht ob du dein zu clonendes System maximal auf die Hardware optimiert hast, oder bereits mit generischen Settings arbeitest die so auf dem Zielsystem laufen werden.

Wenn nicht, wie deine bevorzugte Strategie dann aussieht.

- Anpassung der Konfiguration auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner der beteiligten Maschinen was Hardware-spezifische USE-Flags betrifft.

Dann könntest du zwar den Rechner, auf dem du kompilieren möchtest als binhost verwenden, doch wissen wir nicht genau wie und wann der easy-update-Laptop an seine pakete davon gelangen wird. (sind die dann im gemeinsamen Netz, oder läuft bei dir ein 24/7 server).

Sprich - wer macht dann das update und ist die Erreichbarkeit der bin pakte also sichergestellt.

Schau doch mal hier, als Entscheidungshilfe zu binhost, oder vs. distcc, dann beantworten sich ev. schon ein paar der Fragen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-861079-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-834236-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_Using_PORTAGE_BINHOST

Erst mal viel Spaß beim lesen, dann habe ich wieder was Zeit zum Frühstücken gewonnen.  :Laughing: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Zuerst möchte ich die Laptops clonen. Das sollte ich hinbekommen.

Die Hardware ist fast identisch und USE-Flags sind identisch. Ich will da auch keinen großen Aufwand betreiben. Der Rechner und die Laptop sollen als Desktop-Rechner mit identischer Software laufen. Ich möchte auf dem "großen" Rechner die Software kompillieren und mittels buildpkg in einem speziellen Verzeichnis speichern. Voraussichtlich einmal im Monat sollen die Pakete auf einer externen Festplatte landen und von dieser auf den beiden Laptop installiert werden.

Ich weiß aber nicht, was ich da in die make.conf eintragen muß.

Bei meinem Rechner sollte 

FEATURES="ccache"

in 

FEATURES="ccache buildpkg"

geändert

und

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

eingetragen werden.

Und beide Laptop

make.conf 

FEATURES="sandbox getbinpkg usepkg"

Aber wie weiter?

http://www.gentoofreunde.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=496

----------

